# Rebel Flag Question



## Hunting Teacher

I need some thoughts on this.
I know the rebel flag doesn't sound much like a spiritual issue, but it's become one for me. Nobody is any prouder of their southern heritage than I am. I love the South and the people of the south. I respect to the utmost degree what "most" of our ancestors stood for.
Here's my dilemma. I've passed that heritage on to my daughters. My oldest likes to wear "Dixie Chick" tee shirts that have a small rebel flag on them. 
To me, and to her the flag simply represents what's good about the south and our pride in where we come from. She never wears the shirts to school.
I have had some Christian brothers (ones whose opinions I respect) ask me if I think she should be wearing the rebel flag on her shirts.
My first reaction was, "Here we go again with more political correctness."
After I've had time to think about it though, I just don't know how to feel about it.
 Paul teaches us that our actions should not cause another to sin. I would NEVER want someone to think that my daughter was supporting racism in any way. That is certainly not how she has been raised. I need some advise here guys. I know it seems like a silly thing to worry about, but I do care about how my family's actions affect others feelings towards God, and what we stand for.
I appreciate any advise and will not be offended by anyone telling me they think I have made a mistake. 
I want to glorify God through every part of my life and teach my children to do the same.
Mitch


----------



## Al33

*Teach,*

You stated your daughter does not wear the shirts to school, so I have to ask, would she wear one to a church function where many others might view it as offensive? I would guess, not.

Now then, this is not about whether the person(s) being offended is correct in their perceptions so much as it is about the result, justifiable or not.

I guess it boils down to respect and sensitivity for others even if we do not agree with them. I would be careful not to do or present something potentially offensive in another's home, but neither would I redecorate my own home if they were to visit me.

I suppose no one should have to hide their heritage and pride whether it is in public or private, but as Christians, we are called to humble ourselves and be different than the world.

Not sure if this helps, but they are my thoughts on it, and they are only that.

Al


----------



## Hambone

While I share your feelings about the flag, the South and our heritage, I'll not let my sons wear the flag.  It simply invokes too much hatred.  Whether deserved or not, it is what it is to everyone.

I know a guy who had a rebel flag on the front of his truck.  One day, there was a vehicle in front of him and both he and the "gentleman" in front of him were turning left.  Once the lead vehicle got off the main road he intentionally came almost to a stop in order (we surmise) for my friend to be t-boned by an 18-wheeler.  Perhaps not, but the "conditions" were there to lead you to the conclusion.

While I love the flag, there's simply more important issues to me, particularly as they relate to my family.  I simply won't put my children (or allow them) in a bad situation that could otherwise be avoided.  

There are other ways to honor our heritage.

my $.02


----------



## GeauxLSU

Oh boy....    
Teach, first off, I've got a bigger issue with that shirt because of the Dixie Chicks than the flag....   
I don't know, on an issue like this, you can have a conversation about spiritual implications and ignore the political ones, becuase if you do, then it's simply a matter of interpretation.  This is a fact whether we choose to accept it or not.  The stars and bars have been abused by racist, unchristian groups and their image and meaning have been irreparably damaged.  I would NEVER EVER have that sympbol on my vehicle or clothing or displayed in my home.  I will also confess I do not automatically assume anyone who chooses to display that symbol is racist but I will say, my personal experience is, the percentage is unusually high so I have admitedly becomed prejudicial in my assumptions regarding those that do.  I fight it, but it's there.  I'm always happy and encouraged when my assumption is incorrect.  I'm probably from further south than 99% of the people reading this post and have done my share of defending the southern heritage to others my entire life.  However, the stars and bars do not represent who I am as a southerner (no symbol does) and certainly do not represent who I am as a Christian.  Many would view that symbol and come to the conclusion that I am NOT a Christian.  Of course they would be wrong and many would say that's not my problem.  Perhaps, but for the life of me I do not see what is to be gained to display an emblem that I know causes hurt to others when NOT doing so does not effect who I am or what I believe to a single degree.  
Christianity teaches me amongst other things respect for my fellow man regardless of color.  I know for a fact displaying that is viewed as disrespectful to many of my fellow human beings and more specifically many of my CHRISTIAN fellow human beings and many of my friends.  I won't do it out of respect for them.  
Now all of this is from a man who's about had it with 'political correctness'.   : 
  
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## CuznDave

*Stars and Bars*

Whewww!!!!!  What a tough question.  I have and do occasionally wear the flag.  I am proud of my heritage.  We researched and found that yes our family fought for the South, but we did not own any slaves.  We fought to defend our home and way of life.
Now when I wear the flag I am proud to answer anyone willing to ask why I wear it.  It is honor of my family and heritage.  I wear it openly and proudly, but not all the time.  I do not wear it to school (I am a teacher) because it is specifically addressed in our school dress code (no messages, writing, or pictures other than school related  items are allowed).
I am a very open-minded person and my non-white friends seem to understand and accept my reasons and it does not cause any conflict between us.
My advice is to be selective in what you choose to wear and the entire message of the display.  (A t-shirt with a picture of a monster truck roling over a mailbox with trash flying out the window and a flag on the antenna - this sends a message that I find offensive and it has nothing to do with racism.)
Do what you feel is right.  Good luck on a tough decision.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg

I think it is disrespectful of the flag to turn it into an article of clothing.

To do so to a US Flag is actually a violation of Federal Code.

I'd certainly have as much respect for St. Andrew's Cross.

Aside from that, I believe there is nothing at all wrong with your daughter expressing her pride in her heritage to others where ever she may be. Those people deserve to hear the truth about Southern Pride and to understand that Southerners are not all a bunch of bigots.

She has a God-given right of freedom of expression that should be only guided by her parents and her God.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

I have and wear 2 of the Dixie Outfitter shirts.

1 says "Heritage, Not Hate" and the other says "American Pride with a Southern Stride". I think we need to either reclaim this symbol of the South or give it over to the racist idiots!

My daughter wears a lot of them with the Rebel Rose emblem. I have taught her that it is not a question of race as much as heritage.


----------



## mpowell

Jeff Phillips said:
			
		

> . . . it is not a question of race as much as heritage.



i completely agree!  slavery was only a small portion of the reasons for "the war of northern agression" (as my mom's relative's term the civil war).

the rebel flag is a symbol of heritage, IMO.  if a t-shirt displays the flag and has sayings that are appropriate, like some of jeff's examples, what's the harm???

only people that are looking to cause trouble would take action against someone wearing dixie outfitter shirts.  it's not like you're wearing a swastika!


----------



## Hunting Teacher

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Oh boy....
> Teach, first off, I've got a bigger issue with that shirt because of the Dixie Chicks than the flag....
> Phil
> That's "Dixie Chick" It's a brand, not the group. There is NO CHANCE anyone in my family would ever be supporting them!!!
> I am beginning to feel more and more that you and Al are right. To me the "stars and bars" is a symbol of heritage, but not something my family needs to display to feel proud about who we are.
> I am a Christian first. I am responsible for the way other people who don't know my family may view our actions or , in this case, choice of clothing. The posts here have brought up some excellent points about the way others might interpret my daughter's shirts. I would never want to sacrafice our witness to others over something so trivial as a Tee shirt.
> Thanks everyone for your input and I respect all your opinions.
> Mitch


----------



## GeauxLSU

mpowell said:
			
		

> it's not like you're wearing a swastika!


mp,
To some people, it's worse.  
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## GeauxLSU

Hunting TeacherThat's "Dixie Chick" It's a brand said:


> Mitch,
> Glad to hear it.
> Also, obviously glad you are reaching that decision.  Just curious, how old is your daughter?  The reason I ask is, and this is going to be one of those easier said than done deals I know, but I hope when my kids reach a certain age, for such an item I will be able to explain to them why I want them to do or not do a certain thing and then let them make their own decision.  Obviously, certain things will be 'law' as long as they are under my roof but hopefully there are a number of things they will do because they know and understand in their hearts they are right and not because "Daddy said so."
> Good luck and kudos to you for examining all things with a Chrisitian heart.
> Hunt/fish safely,
> Phil


----------



## Hunting Teacher

Phil,
   She's 14. At this point in her life she'd do it just because, " My Daddy wants me to." But, I realise all to clearly that's not going to last too much longer. I'll discuss this issue with her and tell her why I feel she needs to quit wearing the shirts. I know she'll agree. Her heart is where it needs to be. Thank you Jesus!!  
 Have a great day!
Mitch


----------



## Tom Borck

If they want to celebrate Southern Heritage, why not use some of the original flags?  They are by far a better representation of Southern Heritage.  The Georgia Rebel flag was adopted to protest segregation in the south, so I can easily see why people (black, white, etc) could easily identify this flag as racists.

Personally I like the flag we have now.  

http://www.netstate.com/states/symb/flags/ga_flag.htm


----------



## GeauxLSU

Hunting Teacher said:
			
		

> Phil,
> She's 14.  Her heart is where it needs to be. Thank you Jesus!!


You are blessed.    
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## leadoff

mpowell said:
			
		

> ...it's not like you're wearing a swastika!



The swasitka is a perfect example of a symbol gaining a negative connotation.  Everyone today associates the swastika with anti-semitism, Hitler and Nazi Germany.  However, the swastika was around way before Nazi Germany.  If I remember correctly, the swatstika has roots in Hinduism as a symbol of good luck.  (History folks correct me on this if I am wrong.)  Now, of course, the swastika is regarded around the world as a symbol of hate.


----------



## broadhead

Open question to anyone:
Would you wear a shirt with the cross or any Christian symbol and a confederate flag combined into the same design?


----------



## mpowell

i see nothing wrong with a shirt like this at all.  actually, it's very cool!  nice buck.


----------



## mpowell

broadhead said:
			
		

> Open question to anyone:
> Would you wear a shirt with the cross or any Christian symbol and a confederate flag combined into the same design?



how bout this one B--from dixieoutfitters.com


----------



## duckbill

Teach,
This is a tough one.  I personally feel that as a Christian I should display humility before pride.  I am proud of my southern heritage, but I shouldn't be a prideful person.  I'm proud to be an American.  I wear the USA flag to promote patriotism.  I am proud to be a Christian.  I wear the "fish" and t-shirts with scriptures on them hoping someone will ask me what it means  .  I think it's human nature to be proud.  I think the problem comes when we express that pride to draw attention to ourselves.

So, is the t-shirt worn to say..."look at me, I'm a southerner"?

I think it would be better to promote southern heritage through other means.

I do not agree with the notion of not wearing it because it offends somebody.  My hunt club sticker on my truck offends people.  My Jesus fish on my truck offends people.  My southern draw probably offends people.


Good thread, Teach!  Tough subject!


----------



## hntrchk29

i wear the dixie outfitter shirts all the time. there are some shirts with the flag that have offensive sayings that i would not wear but dixie outfitter is very respectful and they're shirts should not be seen as offensive.  i have had people ask me about my shirts and when i explain that it represents heritage to me they have all seemed to understand and have not been offended by any of my clothing choices. the person who gets offended by it is the person who doesn't ask and who doesn't understand or want to understand. some ppl just look for trouble. i will not stop wearing my dixie shirts b/c somebody might not like it as much as i would sot stop praying at school b/c somebody didn't believe the same as me. i do not dress to fit in or to prove anything to anybody or to please anybody else. i am not doing anything wrong.
jessie


----------



## Arrowslinger

Personally I think its disgusting when people take religion and attach to it a cause like the confederate flag absolutely no comparison or connection. I work with a very diverse group of people and almost all have said that the first thing they think of when they see a confederate flag is the KLAN oppression, racism etc.


----------



## Hunting Teacher

Arrowslinger said:
			
		

> Personally I think its disgusting when people take religion and attach to it a cause like the confederate flag absolutely no comparison or connection. I work with a very diverse group of people and almost all have said that the first thing they think of when they see a confederate flag is the KLAN oppression, racism etc.


Arrowslinger,
   I'm a little confused by your post. : 
I'm probably just misunderstanding you. 
My daughter never wore the flag as a religious statement. I don't think my post tied my faith and the confederate flag together did it? I hope not! 
Just the opposite, because of my love for Jesus, I wanted others thoughts on whether they felt her wearing the shirts could be damaging to her/our witness to others. And others posts helped me clear up my own feelings on this subject. 

 Bill,
   You make some great points that help solidify my feelings that we need a change in wardrobe, but for the right reasons.  
Thanks,
Mitch


----------



## duckbill

Hey Mitch,
I think arrowflinger was referring to the t-shirt displayed by another member that combined Jesus and the flag.


----------



## leoparddog

I had family that fought and died on both sides - mulitple members and a one pair of brothers (one fought for the North and one for the South).  One walked home to Alabama from a prison camp in NY.  Several were wounded and none owned slaves.

That said - its heritage not hate.  It may give your daughters the opportunity to explain to some people the difference.  Folks don't like stereotypes, I won't stereotype you, if you don't stereotype me.  My occasional display of the flag has twice given me the opportunity to have a reasonable discussion with people who asked about it.  Those who aren't reasonable or inquisitive usually won't even ask.

To those who are offended, I simply tell them that they simply don't understand and we simply don't agree.  But the fact that we don't agree doesn't have to mean that they have to be offended.

There is no constitutional right to go thru life without being offended.  If that becomes a right - all other rights and activities will be made illegal.

Do what your belief in God leads you to do.  But if you worry about offending people - then what do you do about telling people about Jesus?  He is offensive to many.


----------



## Snakeman

I could get started on this subject and continue for days on end.........

But instead, I'll make a simple statement.

Some people are offended by The Cross.

The Snakeman


----------



## sparky

I'm with Al on this one


----------



## CAL

Like many have posted,my heritage goes really way back.We still live on the original property our ancestors settled on 150 or so years ago.My Great Grandaddy's brother fought for the south in "The War Between the States".I personally believe who we are,how we act,what we stand for and believe in represent our heritage more than any kind of symbol.I would not allow my kids to wear any kind of symbol that would make another person uncomfortable.
As a child I was taught to avoid the appearance of evil.It is not what we actually do but what appears to others we do that creates confushion.
Personally speaking,I don't think wearing anything with the Confederate flag on it expresses ones heritage.It could have before all this confushion about racism.
I have never thought of the Klan when I see a Confederate Flag either.Just my .02 worth.


----------



## stumpman

the rabel flag has nothing to do with church unless you use it in a manner that hurts a fellow american or person it is a symbol of history has your daughter ever disrespected anyone with it i dont think she has from the way you say she was raised both my sons have quite a few shirts each and do wear them to school and several people wear them to church i wont let my boys wear them to church simply because we dress better than that kind of shirt for church not because of the flag my oldest has a couple of them on his truck but he doesnt go around causeing a ruckus about it i see nothing at all wrong with displaying a part of history if we dont stand up for what we believe in then someone will try and take it away.


----------



## Arrowslinger

Thanks duckbill that is exactly what I meant. Sorry I wasn't so clear on that. This is the shirt that I thought was gross. I don't like when people hijack Jesus to push the confederate flag debate or virtually anything for that matter.


----------



## F250

Do any of you know any of the history of the Conf. Battle flag?  It apears you don't   First the Stars and Bars is not the Conf Battle Flag!!  The Stars and Bars looks like the current Georgia Flag without the State Seal and with Stars (5,7,9,11) in its place!!  Second the Conf battle Flag was designed with Christian beliefs in mind. That Big X you see is the Cross of St. Andrews Who was Jesus Christ 1st deciple He also was Crusified like Christ but on an X shaped Cross!!  It is the very embodyment of Christianaty!!


----------



## Al33

It seems the point of Mitch's concern is getting lost here. His point is whether or not one should display a symbol of heritage, pride, or whatever, and the potential negative impact it might have on his witnessing for Christ. It's really not about the flag at all when you think about it. It could be anything.

Some have referred to the cross as being offensive to some and I would not disagree with that at all. However, wearing or displaying it in an environment or situation such as while attending a Jewish friends funeral would do little to serve the interests of Christ. Matter of factly, it might be viewed as arrogance on the part of the Christian wearing it. How would this help in bringing others to Christ as we are all called to do? I am confident our loving Father, while knowing our heart, would NOT view our NOT wearing the cross to a Jewish funeral as a worthy serving gesture, not as one of shame.

Truly, a Christian is known by his walk, not by any cross he or she might display, and I would think a proud Southerner would/could do the same without some sign or decal.

Tom Borck posted why the 1956 Confederate flag is offensive to many, and IMHO, justifiably so. Consequently, why not show your heritage pride with a pre '56 flag design or simply a Magnolia blossom if it is that important to you? I am certain many of you who do proudly display the flag would not do so if you attended a black friend's funeral.

I truly believe many display the flag as a defiant gesture more so than for reasons of Southern pride. As a Christian trying to be an effective one as Mitch is obviously trying to do, the priority must be struck and adhered to.

A simple answer might be with another question: WWJD? 

I certainly hope my scenario of not wearing the cross does not appear as my having some kind of shame or denial tendency about being a Christian. I can only hope and pray my walk will be enough sign, and I regret it so when I am sometimes seen staggering.

Al


----------



## F250

Actually, I would go to a Black friends Funeral with the ConF Battle flag on my truck!!  Heck they ride in it while they are alive, and they know I'm not a racest!!    

And By The Way, It's not, What Would Jesus Do!!  It's What Would You Do!!   We think we know what Jesus would do!!  WHAT WILL YOU DO!!


----------



## broadhead

> Truly, a Christian is known by his walk, not by any cross he or she might display, and I would think a proud Southerner would/could do the same without some sign or decal.


*EXACTLY!!!!*   

Huntingteacher,
I think I unintentionally threw your thread in a different direction when I asked the question about combining a  Christian symbol with the stars and bars. I apologise. 

Al made the point that I hoped would come out. I used to wear the stars and bars on a cap and displayed them on a tag on my truck. I don't anymore. Not because I am ashamed of anything, I just don't feel the need to "represent." anymore. 
As a teacher, I try to remain neutral in my attire. I don't want my intentions to be misunderstood by a student or parent that I might run into at the store or in the community. I'm misunderstood in the classroom enough.  I don't want to add to it.
I have very good friends who wear the t-shirts. I support them and their freedom of speech and feedom to just wear what they like. I have no problem with it. It is just not a part of my chosen fashion. BTW, I love Civil War history. Robert E. Lee was one of the best generals to have ever lived.


----------



## Jody Hawk

Al33 said:
			
		

> A simple answer might be with another question: WWJD?



You nailed it right there Brother !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This thread all boils down to those four letters.


----------



## matthewsman

*I'm with Phil and Al on this*

All of us on here may understand what it means to southerners and the idea of heritage is nothing new to any of us.There are many less offensive(to most )Christian symbols out there.The "you wear your X and I'll wear mine"mentality has turned what at one time was an innocent symbol,into a veritable "bird"finger to some people.It dissapoints me that those that would display this flag as a symbol of heritage are now painted as rascists but that is the climate today.If your goal is to offend,let's not be ignorant about it,you know how to do it.Put a flag on each bumper,on your back glass and on your antennae,blast your "Hank "and yell YEEEHAW out your window.Just don't think anyone is going to ask you about your heritage,or listen to any rational explanation about St.Andrew after you get their attention.Just as an anchor tattoo on the forearm identifies you as a sailor to most people,even the smallest display of the flag affiliates you in most folks mind with the negative image mentioned above.If it offends your brother to eat meat,don't eat meat.................If you don't care about offending or having a reasonable chance of reaching someone display it proudly. : Thanks for bringing this question up.I have been in many racially mixed situations at work,church,and neighborhood functions,where the flag was displayed and was embarrassed for those displaying it,and those offended by it.Not one time have I seen it form a new understanding between the two opposing factions.I think anyone that is spiritually minded will eventually see the di  vision and ill will it brings.The same heritage we proclaim,is one of whose actions they don't want to be reminded of.............and I understand why,donnie      What's wrong with us ALL getting behind one flag?


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Ya'll are right! 

If it offends ANYONE it should be avoided!

Just remember to say Happy Holidays to everyone this season. Christ is offensive to many and we would not want anyone to be uncomfortable :


----------



## one_shot_no_mor

*Jeff Nailed It!!*



			
				Jeff Young said:
			
		

> I think it is disrespectful of the flag to turn it into an article of clothing.
> 
> To do so to a US Flag is actually a violation of Federal Code.
> 
> I'd certainly have as much respect for St. Andrew's Cross.
> 
> Aside from that, I believe there is nothing at all wrong with your daughter expressing her pride in her heritage to others where ever she may be. Those people deserve to hear the truth about Southern Pride and to understand that Southerners are not all a bunch of bigots.
> 
> She has a God-given right of freedom of expression that should be only guided by her parents and her God.



What he said...


----------



## GeauxLSU

Jeff Phillips said:
			
		

> Ya'll are right!
> If it offends ANYONE it should be avoided!
> Just remember to say Happy Holidays to everyone this season. Christ is offensive to many and we would not want anyone to be uncomfortable :


Jeff,
I think the issue (for me anyway) is, being Christian calls me to not display what is considered to be an UNCHRISTIAN symbol by many (saying it isn't doesn't change how we know it is perceived).  Saying "Merry Christmas" is hardly unChristian and  obviously the contrary.  
By the way, had a jewish coworker wish me "Happy Hannuakah" the other day.  I said "Back at 'cha!"    
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## stumpman

wearing the rebel flag has nothing to do with being a christian if some like it fine if others dont then fine thats what makes us a free country some people dont like the american flag a lot of people have died for and because of the american flag it has nothing to do with christianity i might not like the car or truck yall drive are you not going to drive it when im aroundit might have been made in japan and look what they did to us years ago so you can put anything in a bad light if you like the rebel flag then wear it if not then dont but dont be affraid to or ashamed to wear it anywhere including church if thats the appropriate dress at your church Thats my 2 cents Good day!


----------



## sniper13

*Dixie Outfitter Shirts*

I am a licensed DO dealer. Y'all should go to their website and look @ the new lind of Christian Outfitter shirts. Some of them will really make you think.


----------



## Zebina

teaching your children to be proud of their heritage isn't wrong. teaching racial  hatred is wrong . you'll never be able to get most people to agree on this subject.


----------



## Derek

First of all, I don't know why it took me so long to find this post but this is one of the better ones I've seen on the board so far.  So with that said, here is my .02

I could not be any prouder of what our ancestors did in the Civil War and I really get angry when ignorant people think that the war was about slavery.  The war was about "states rights", only a very small portion of southern people owned slaves and in the vast majority of cases the slaves were considered part of the family.

Lots of our ancestors died for the cause, no matter what the exact flag (we've mentioned several in the post)was that they were fighting under. Just like lots of our fellow breathern have died under the US flag, and it is hated by many as well, but that doesn't keep me from honoring the sacrifices that they have made either.

I am also a Christian first, but it is impossible to make everyone happy.  You will make yourself crazy if you try to do this, I learned that a long time ago.

By the looks of the red/blue states, after this past election, looks like it would be pretty easy to succeed from the union these days


----------



## wildcats

*my .02 worth*

the battle flag has never stood for slavery or any other ill concieved ideals...50 years from now, a 100 years from now what if a group such as the KKK or the Black Panthers or a cult group used the American flag as their monoquer would that all of a sudden make the American Flag inappropriate? do they determine what the flag stands for?  its sad that its come to this.  a small minority says they're offended by the "symbol" so that makes it bad.  i think that anyone who sees the Confederate Flag as a "symbol" of racism then should educate themselves to what the flag really represents.  just my opinion.


----------



## stumpman

With all of these opinions why did yall let them do away with this flag yall should have went and protested like the well you know what im talking about and kept the flag you let jessie jackson put his nose in something and there it goes yall should fight to get it back whats going to happen when like posted earlier they dont like the american flag ?


----------



## GeauxLSU

The original question was a spiritual one and this has unfortunately strayed, as I knew it would, to a political one.  That horse is dead.  

Stump, regarding the American flag,... it's already begun in earnest.    

Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## WildBuck

There have been some very good replies on this subject but there is only one thing to do, Teach listen to that still small voice and follow your heart and you will not go wrong on this one. When in doubt , Pray for an answer and it will come.


----------



## Duff

I too, do not know how i missed this thread. Great debate. Teach, I feel your leaning the right direction. When it is all said and done, it doesn't matter if we are proud of our southern heritage, northern heritage, eastern or western heritage, as long as were proud of our ORIGINALheritage and realize what God has given us. As Christian, it is our duty to spread God's word and live as He wants us to live. As unfortunate as it is, some view the flag as a symbol of hate and that is not the message we are supposed to relay as Christians. I personally don't understand how one can relate a flag to hatered, but some do. Sounds like you have a great daughter and I would continue to teach her about her southern heritage and explain why you feel she shouldn't wear the shirt. She will understand, if not now, later.


----------



## humdandy

What a few short years a difference makes.............trying wearing any rebel flag in school these days and you'll probably be tired for a hate crime.


----------



## LittleDrummerBoy

The avoidance of the confederate flag in our household is more a matter of seeking peace and not doing things that will predictably stir the pot or cause trouble (unless it is a real matter of holiness, faith, or conscience).

In general, I try and avoid things that might cause a brother to stumble, but there are people who try and manipulate this principle to control the behavior of other Christians.  For example, with regard to eating meat (or drinking wine or dancing), brothers who do not even observe my habits and actions are not really in danger of stumbling.  Prying into the habits and actions of others for the purpose of feigning offense is just manipulative.

My family has experienced enough grief and persecution over our necessary and prudent expressions of faith and conscience and unwillingness to go along with the crowd in doing evil.  We're sure not going to go out of our way looking for it over disputable issues like the flag.

Scripture says, "Make it your ambition to mind your own business, to live a quiet life, and to work with your hands."  While I would tend to defend the rights of others to display whatever flag they wish (a protected 1st Amendment right), my household is gonna steer away from things that cause trouble.


----------



## speedcop

First of all if wearing something with the flag on depicts if I am a Christian or not, well, I have missed something. My Christianity is obvious by my my faith and works not by a confederate shirt. I for one am sick and tired of "someone" being offended by everything but what "they" believe. Maybe its time for Christians to take a stronger stand than folding at every so called social injustice. If a flag shirt would attract a non believer to approach me what better chance to tell them of Jesus. Those who look for opportunity to trash and condem mostly out of ignorance or hate are perfect candidates for the two edged sword of God. There are a lot of symbols in this world that upset folks and some rightly so, but not symbols that good men died for the betterment of those now living.


----------



## Agent

humdandy said:


> What a few short years a difference makes.............



Indeed.  At one point, it didn't bother me a bit to see the rebel flag on shirts or bumper stickers.  Now, it drives me crazy.  Not because I want to disrespect anyone's memory, but because the flag has now been taken up by so many of the "I dare you" crowd who goes out hoping that it will offend someone; people who intentionally put it on and say, "I wish somebody WOULD say something."  Now, it's almost to the point where it doesn't even have another meaning...if its not there already.

12 years would put the OPs daughter at 26 years old now.  I wonder how she feels about it now.


----------

